# [ODMP] Washington Parish Sheriff's Department, Louisiana ~ September 20, 2005



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

A Deputy Sheriff with the Washington Parish Sheriff's Department was killed in the line of duty on September 20, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18182*


----------

